# Try this for a bit of FUN (Don't cheat)



## teemyob

DO NOT CHEAT BY GOING TO THE BOTTOM


Brain teaser for the day.. Don't ask me how this works. 

At the end of this message, you are asked a question. 
> > Answer it immediately. .. 
> > Don't stop and think about it.

Just say the first thing that pops into your mind. 
> > This is a fun 'test'...

AND kind of spooky at the same time!

Give it a try,

then e-mail it around (including back to me)

and you'll see how many people you know

fall into the same percentage as you..

Be sure to put in the subject line if you

are among the 98% or the 2%.

You'll understand what that means

after you finish taking the 'test..'

Now - just follow the instructions

as quickly as possible.

Do not go to the next calculation before

you have finished the previous one..

You do not ever need to write

or remember the answers,

just do it using your mind.. You'll be surprised.. 
> > 
> > 
> > Start: How much is: 15 + 6 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 21
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 3 + 56 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 59
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 89 + 2


> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 91
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 12 + 53 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 65
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 75 + 26 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 101 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 25 + 52 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 77
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 63 + 32 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 95
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > I know! Calculations are hard work,

but it's nearly over.. 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > Come on, one more! .... 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 123 + 5 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 128 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > QUICK! THINK ABOUT

A COLOR AND A TOOL! 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > Scroll further to the bottom.... 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > A bit more... 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > 
> > You just thought about a red hammer , didn't you? 
> > 
> > If this is not your answer,

you are among 2% of people who have

a different, if not abovenormal, mind. 
> > 
> > 
> > 98% of the folks would answer a 

red hammer while doing this exercise. 
> > 
> > If you do not believe this,

pass it around and you'll see. 
> > 
> > Be sure to put in the subject line if you

are among the 98% or the 2%

and send to everyone,

including the person that sent it to you.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Green spanner :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## grandadbaza

*2%*

I am in the 2%

I answered red trowel ( perhaps cos I am a brickie)


----------



## teemyob

*say*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Green spanner :wink:
> 
> Dave p


What more can I say?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

*Re: say*



teemyob said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green spanner :wink:
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> What more can I say?
Click to expand...

I have an above normal mind :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look at the answer carefully

I had 2 letters correct out of the first word and in the right order (re)
I had a single letter followed by double letter and two same letters from the second word (anner)

So not much above normal. :wink:

Dave p


----------



## TR5

Well I is a 98% 'er.  


(Yes, I do know that is gramatically incorrect)


----------



## coppo

*Re: say*



teemyob said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green spanner :wink:
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> What more can I say?
Click to expand...

Green Shovel i said.

Paul.


----------



## Chudders

blue chisel for me
no hope then


----------



## litcher

Should that read "above normal" or "abnormal"? :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Blue hammer by the way, so it must mean above normal. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## Hezbez

Red Hammer for me - off to get hubby to try it.


----------



## Hezbez

Hezbez said:


> Red Hammer for me - off to get hubby to try it.


He was a red hammer too.

Does that mean we're both normal :lol:


----------



## Penquin

blue spade, that confirms that I am not normal as many people have said..... :lol:  

Dave


----------



## ToffeApple

Another "Not normal"!
I said green hammer.

Hey ho.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

completely abnormal........blue hammer....
c


----------



## babyrhino

Seen it before and I was a red hammer but being old had forgotten that as it was at least five minutes ago.

Did it again and I was a red hammer - clearly subconscious mind is working better than the real one!


----------



## grenwelly

Both me and Mrs G Red Hammers 8O


----------



## Hezbez

So how does it work - I need a logical explanation!


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Blue Screwdriver


----------



## wunnell

Green & George W Bush

Scouts honour, the first things that came into my mind


----------



## Patty123

Green spade


----------



## aldra

Blue and calculator????

Aldra


----------



## baldlygo

*Me Too*



TR5 said:


> Well I is a 98% 'er.
> 
> (Yes, I do know that is gramatically incorrect)


Me too - Amazing how the mind works!

....maybe it's because I used to have a TR2/3a :wink:

Paul


----------



## suedew

litcher said:


> Should that read "above normal" or "abnormal"? :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Blue hammer by the way, so it must mean above normal. :lol:
> 
> Viv


Me too Viv :lol: :lol:


----------



## ramblingon

I had a lime greeny yellow flash followed by a red flash and a spanner 

I have used a spanner as a hammer before  

so I think that puts me in the 98%.


----------



## lifestyle

Red Drill.
About an hour ago i was looking at the screwfix cat,drills were on offer

Les


----------



## brockley

Red Plane :?


----------



## JohnGun

yellow sledghammer, i always knew i was special :lol:


----------



## armychef

Red Hammer for me too - would it be any different if the numbers were changed?


----------



## mbg

I got a green hedgecutter - probably because I've been out cutting hedges - but the hedgecutter was yellow and red.

Now I'm doubting my normality - but that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Christine600

Another red hammer for me. This is weird! 8O


----------



## mangolover

Red screwdriver for me


----------



## aldra

Who wants to be normal anyway???

Better to be unique

abnormal and unique but very happy :lol: :lol: :lol:

aldra 

Ps blue calculater!!!


----------



## 96706

red spade. Does that make me half normal?

Mrs D


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Another blue hammer here.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
my mum always told me I was special :lol:


----------



## locovan

I said a red spade 
Mrs **** we are the same so that makes a whole normal if we stand side by side :lol:


----------



## 96706

Those of us who have seen Mavis & Jean side by side might disagree :lol:


----------



## Boff

Red ... but not a hammer. Red water-pump-pliers.

So I'm a 2%er.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## busterbears

pink screwdriver ??

not sure what that says about me at all - maybe i just like tools in 'lady colours' which depending on how you see it may be normal or abnormal - those who know me well would say "no test needed, abnormal every time" :lol:


----------



## brens

Bl**dy Hell I was so shocked I said red hammer so quickly,I nearly fell off the stall when I saw it written down,Mr van der Striche was standing beside me and we were doing the sums together and then he said he thought "green saw" I always thought he was a bit rare,and me so normal,brens


----------

